
What did Earth look like up to 750m years ago? Move through time - bookofjoe
https://dinosaurpictures.org/ancient-earth#240
======
mcv
The sea levels surprise me. At some point, Norway and Spain were nearly the
only dry land in western Europe.

------
tetris11
The UK surprises me. It split off into a recogniseable form far quicker than I
would have expected

